# Boarding needed in Oklahoma City



## proequine (Jul 9, 2009)

*Bridlewood Equestrian* Oklahoma City
Just happen to know of a place!
Full Care- English & Western, all breed - Multiple trainers for lessons, or "simply enjoy your horse!" 
Indoor arena, 3 Outdoor arenas- 120 acres- Trail Riding along the North Candian River see web site...

Horse boarding Oklahoma City Oklahoma Bridlewood


----------



## GoldSahara (May 4, 2010)

Welcome to OKC! I used to board at a place called Windy Hill Farm later changed to Country Time Stables (divorce settlement). I learned to ride from the owner. It is a great lower budget place and great atmosphire, but I haven't been there in several years, so I don't know how it is now. I can't seem to find it online, either. If you do find it, let me know! I would love to reconnect with them. The owner was named Leslie (I'm not sure of her last name after the divorce, it used to be Bayfield)

Also, if you hear of any good riding opprotunities or ways for someone to connect with other horse people I would love to hear about them. I own my horses at my own property now and I miss riding with other people!

And thirdly, if you are going to be buying a house, housing in OKC is really affordable. I own a house in Bethany (west of OKC) on 2 acres and it only cost 150,000. Not bad compared to the rest of the nation.

Again, welcome to OKC! I hope you love it here


----------

